# QUESTION : European in USA



## Komjaunimas (May 18, 2014)

Querying a search proved to be a difficult task... like searchin for XXX the movie *ehem*. so to the point...
I have a few questions if they have been answered before please forgive me, but here it goes.
1. Has anyone from europe/or anybody knows someone from europe who got caught freighthopping, how did it end?
2. What is a general outlook of the cops on "vagabonding" foreigners?
3. Minor offences involving a night in a cell?? do you get a certain amount of "strikes" or straight home buddy?


----------



## wizehop (May 18, 2014)

If you get nailed riding by dick heads its easily jail then deportation.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 18, 2014)

...But if you have a buncha cash like J.Beeber, you're cool and can be a complete fucktard and stay.

...and if you have cash like J.Beeber, I'll be more than happy to be your fixer and cop block for you all day long.


Since you aren't a citizen, if you are committing multiple minor crimes I'm pretty sure you will get deported. If you're committing felonies, you'll probably be held until your sentence is finished and then deported.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 18, 2014)

yeah, i mean, i would say it's not really worth it. if you're going with someone experience and don't act like an idiot (get seen) your chances of getting caught are pretty low. but... do you really want to take the risk?

personally, i would jump at the chance to hop a train in europe and possibly other countries, but i feel like i'm experienced enough to do it and probably not get caught. but again, deportation and never being able to come back is a stiff penalty to pay, so weigh the consequences before you make a decision.


----------



## landpirate (May 28, 2014)

my ex who is from the UK spent three years wandering in the US and eventually got deported after doing three months in jail and received a 10 year ban from returning. 

He had only gone over there on a tourist visa (90 days) and got picked up after shoplifting some food. He didn't have a passport as he had sold it but he was never clear whether he went to jail for shoplifting or overstaying/not having a passport. Maybe if you got caught doing something and you were still within your visa time then they may be slightly more lenient in that they might deport you but not send you to jail, but I don't think they take kindly to foreigners committing offences on their turf.

I know personally I'm not up for doing prison time anywhere and especially not in a foreign country. Just don't get caught is the moral to this tale!


----------

